# Mr. Meaty



## Penn (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 2 Ferrets, this one is Mr. Meaty, he's just yawning.


----------



## wellington (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope so, those are some sharp looking teeth. He's cute though.


----------



## AnnV (Jul 30, 2013)

Mr Meaty?! He is cute.
Ann

Sent from my GT-P3113 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Penn (Jul 30, 2013)

Mr. Meaty because he's so much bigger than Sunny the female LOL. No pun in the name [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 30, 2013)

He is cute...


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 31, 2013)

A cutie! Impressive fangs!


----------

